# Eye Problems



## Pipp (Jul 8, 2006)

Also see:

Runny Eyes
Infections
Runny Nose
Pasteurella

*What is it?**

*Rabbit Eyes By: Susan Keil, DVM, MS, DACVO

http://www.mohrs.org/hrswebpg24.html

_Excerpt: Pet rabbits may experience a variety of ophthalmic diseases. These ophthalmic conditions are often different than eye diseases of the dog, cat, or other pet rodents. The more common etiologies (causes) of eye problems in the rabbit include nutritional deficiencies, infections, environmental and management problems, genetic influences, and congenital malformations._
_Important ocular disorders of the rabbit include epiphora, conjunctivitis, blepharitis, uveitis, and glaucoma._ (See article for symptoms and treatments of these issues)


*Recommended Articles*

Ophthalmologic diseases - MediRabbit.com
*http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Eye_diseases_main.htm*

Rabbit Eyes By: Susan Keil, DVM, MS, DACVO
http://www.mohrs.org/hrswebpg24.html

Rabbit Eye Health - by Astrid M. Kruse, DVM 
http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/eyes.shtml


*Articles and Links*

Listings in Rabbit References: Eyes
http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rabrefs.html#eye

Culture and Sensitivity Testing For Bacterial Infections
http://www.ontariorabbits.org/health/healthinfo11.html

Differential Diagnosis For a Runny Eye in Rabbits (graphic photo at top of page!)
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Differential/Runny_eyes.htm

White Eye Discharge?
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Discharge/eye_discharge.htm

Encephalitozoon Cuniculi In PetRabbits _(see Clinical Manifestations section for eye references)_
http://ivis.org/proceedings/scivac/2005/Harcourt3_en.pdf?LA=1

Listings in Rabbit References: Bacteria
http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rabrefs.html#bacteria

*
**Photos and Videos*

Eye Diseases - Clinical Cases (Vet use)
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Clinical/Eye_diseases.htm



*RO Member Threads*

Abscesses - a heads up
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=64&forum_id=1

Question about my Rabbit (scratched eye)
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11455&forum_id=1

Clear Eye Discharge
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=6757&forum_id=1

Eye Problems- Opinion Needed! (Kiara)
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=10186&forum_id=1&highlight=snuffles

Kiara's Going Back to the Vet
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=10086&forum_id=1&highlight=runny

Poor Nibbles!
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=10555&forum_id=1&highlight=snuffles

Swollen Eye
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9887&forum_id=1&highlight=conjunctivitis

Weepy Eye?
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9357&forum_id=16&highlight=conjunctivitis

Lulu Has Blood in her Eye!

Abner's Eye (cataract)

Cateracts, or something else?


----------



## Pipp (Mar 23, 2010)

*Photos and Videos *


*pamnock wrote: *

I took the photo below at a rabbit show yesterday of a Holland Lop with a vertical white line down the center of each pupil (in the eye, not on the cornea). I sent it to Dr. Hreiz of ARBA and thought others might find his reply informative:

"E. cuniculi is your #1 differential for stromal masses such as this. The parasite migrates all over the spinal cord and even can be in the eye where they form abscesses such as this. Your other differential would be a stromal abscess of bacterial origin.

This individual should prophylactically treat this rabbit with fenbendazole (Safeguard or Panacur) at 30 mg/kg once a day for 28 days is the treatment. This organism is shed via urine so any rabbits in close proximity should be treated as well. If signs do not resolve, then an antibiotic would be good to give a try."


----------

